# [solved] No Wireless Extensions Help!

## dsillex

Hi gents.  I just got gentoo up and running on a older macbook I had laying around.  I have managed to use the docs and fourms to get me all the way up to having fluxbox running and almost all my functionality.

I'm struggling trying to get the wificard to work.  I did choose my items in menuconfig that related to the card and I can also see it in lscpi.  However if I do iwconfig it says "no wireless extensions"

Any advice would be appreciated.  I can post anything you guys want to see after I come back from dinner.  Also i'm very new to linux so be gentle = )Last edited by dsillex on Wed Jul 24, 2013 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

dont worry, the wifi wiki was calling for wext for a LONG time...  ill edit it for you.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

----------

## double_crane

 *dsillex wrote:*   

> Hi gents.  I just got gentoo up and running on a older macbook I had laying around.  I have managed to use the docs and fourms to get me all the way up to having fluxbox running and almost all my functionality.
> 
> I'm struggling trying to get the wificard to work.  I did choose my items in menuconfig that related to the card and I can also see it in lscpi.  However if I do iwconfig it says "no wireless extensions"
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.  I can post anything you guys want to see after I come back from dinner.  Also i'm very new to linux so be gentle = )

 

you can see my post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-965024-highlight-.html

hope it will be helpful

----------

## dsillex

 *666threesixes666 wrote:*   

> dont worry, the wifi wiki was calling for wext for a LONG time...  ill edit it for you.
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

 

This was perfect.  It got me running 100% in no time.   Thank you all!

----------

## 666threesixes666

please append [solved] to the subject of post no. 1 of this thread.  (edit post no 1 and add it to the subject)

----------

